# mudding



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lets see some pictures of you guys having fun in the mud.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wednesday








































Easter


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You do that in MN, and you will be charged with the destruction of a wetland--not kidding. It can be a felony charge, and you have to pay them to restore the area.

I understand more than you realize, I used to 4x4 30 years ago in "mud valley" near where I lived. Also had a 3 wheeler 20+ years ago. But now days, the Govt has gotten really picky on type 1 wetlands(seasonally wet) descruction. I did not know any better years ago, but with all the stuidies on the last 10 years of off road vehicles, the damage down is real, and can last many years according to the studies.

Just do it where is is legal and ask the landowner 1st... :wink:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

we did do it legally. we went to my buddies land. his family owns like 1000 acres. they have a field thats a bout a quarter mile long and about 100 yards wide that they save just for mudding. they dug out some of it to make pits and did some other crap so that trucks could go mudding in the field. we weren't destroying anybody's land that didn't want us on there and it wasnt wet land. this was 100% legal to do where we went.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

they also pump water into the field to keep it muddy in the summer for mudding. unfortunatley this summer its going to dry up because my buddy is going to jail until november, and no ones really going to be out there.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Good deal! (ON BEING LEGAL THERE). On that 3rd and 4th Pic it looked like wetland water in the back ground.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nah. its a flooded irrigation ditch that runs through that field


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

that looks like alotta fun!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that it was. i can't wait until i get my 6 inch lift and 35s on there. then itll be a beast out there.

i wish i had the gmc with the super swampers on it. man that things a beast in the mud


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

good thing you had the new mud wipers on huh


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

hunter121390 said:


> we did do it legally. we went to my buddies land. his family owns like 1000 acres. they have a field thats a bout a quarter mile long and about 100 yards wide that they save just for mudding. they dug out some of it to make pits and did some other crap so that trucks could go mudding in the field. we weren't destroying anybody's land that didn't want us on there and it wasnt wet land. this was 100% legal to do where we went.


Good! Glad you were legal.

There are a few people around here that do that to prairie trails on both private and public land this time of the year and screw the trail up for the rest of us for most of the year. :******:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter121390 said:


> nah. its a flooded irrigation ditch that runs through that field


They may have told you that, but on the third picture the background shows _Scolochloa festucacea _ (http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=SCFE) and _Phalaris arundinacea_. Those plants grows in standing seasonal wetland with wetland associated soils (Phalaris will get into temporary and saturated soils). It doesn't make any difference in some states if it is private land. I'm not current on federal law. It's a complex world and not getting any more simple as time goes on. Be careful, it isn't worth loosing your ride over.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

its kinda funny the way some people want to always put a negative spin on somebody elses fun... they're young, they said they are on private land thats used just for that purpose and wanted others to share in they're enjoyment and people want to try bring up the negative.... whether you believe them or not is up to you and I do not know them personally and really dont care.... Im just glad they are out there haveing a good time.... they could be breakin into your house stealing your guns blah blah blah... take it how you want to in what I tell you and go ahead and fill me in and tell me how Im wrong to think that way Im sure Ill read it with a grain of salt cuz thats how I roll.. and try not to take this as Im trying to pick on you ,it just seems theres alot of negative people out there and I know you mean well.... I think it looks like fun.... Id love to be there with you out there mudding If I didnt want to scratch my truck.... have fun guys, and girls as it shows in the picture...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

btw thanx for letting me vent


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

rules, rules, rules. has anyone ever thought that the reason we have kids that sit on their butts all day or ones that get into much worse trouble is because they're not allowed to go out and be kids?


----------



## Crack Shot (Dec 31, 2007)

LET R BUCK!!!!!!! Nice work boys Reminds me of my younger years


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that grass i believe is just there because no one takes care of it and chops it or anything. this used to be a crop field until they turned it into a mudding field. we also have had a cop stop down and see what we were doing and said it was ok seeing as it was on the kids land.

also to go with like what dogdonthunt said, around here, all kids do is get drunk and smoke pot. im probably one of the only kids that i know that doesnt get drunk or smoke pot or get in trouble all the time. heck, even if i wanted to i couldn't. i work 6 days a week and between school and work im gone atleast 80 hours a week. on days that im not at work im hunting during hunting season, fishing when huntings closed, and lately mudding. i try to stay out of trouble and not do anything illegal.

also i wouldn't purposely destroy wetlands, or hunting land, or so on.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I usually wait for the hatch then I go out to all the wetlands and run over as many eggs as I can while I'm at it.

I didn't know this site had turned into a place for the bleeding heart liberals to always tell us what we're doing is wrong. Who cares what is growing in the background or what federal law it's against they went and did alittle mudding just like every guy has done a few times in his life.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It seems like some people on this site are so insecure that they need to try to cause some sort of legal debate. keep having fun in the mud hunter: I think it will be a while before any of the armchair lawyers/slash cops will get off the comp to come bust you.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> its kinda funny the way some people want to always put a negative spin on somebody elses fun... they're young, they said they are on private land thats used just for that purpose and wanted others to share in they're enjoyment and people want to try bring up the negative.... whether you believe them or not is up to you and I do not know them personally and really dont care


 :lol: :lol: Thanx for proving my point.

Another thread slammed shut by the holier than thou!!!

What a friggin joke.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny how you see it.....

they were just trying to inform the poster...private land doesnt make a difference.

Ive got a wet field and if i stop farming it and let rushes and sedge come up it can then be classified a wetland....I dont necesarily like the rules either but the other "negative" posters were just trying to inform.

Nothing negative about it.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Read throught 3/4 of the posts on the site. Then you will start to get sick of the big brothers putting in the opinion on every thread.........


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

thats what a forum is all about...just bypass what you dont want to read.

Maybe you'll see me as one of those big brothers??? and the next guy wont. :beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

in order for land to be classified as anything, weather it be forest, wetland, farm land... paperwork must be filled out and signed by the owner of the land... if the owners of this land are all for it then why would they sign papers preventing the action... its not like you can just take your garden hose flood out some land and let natural plants grow over it and its "classified" as "wetland"... my buddy has a feed lot on his farm(as most ranchers do) this time of year it is a foot deep of nothing but sloppy mud... they aren't getting written up for having cattle on a "wetland"... and wetlands are usually wet all year round, other then winter when it is froze... and if you would like to argue then you should stay off gravel roads and any other land made of dirt, this time of year everything is a "wetland"...

there is nothing wrong with this being done on private property if the land owner did it for a reason... with that said

every time i go out mudding i end up spending money to get my truck fixed.. hah all i have is pictures of snow, i prefer to stay away from mud, well i play in the mud, i just limit how often and how serious it is..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just a proposition. So does a farmer that OWNS the land and tills a slough get thrown in Jail? Do they if they burn it? Do they if they drain it?

Woulden't this all be more destrctive then driving in the field? So if I have a slough in my yard and I want it gone and drive a excavator out there to dig a ditch I get thrown in jail????

I think there is alot worse things he could be doing with his time, like rutting up a muddy road.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

dont know what happens out there but here in the liberal east all kinds of crazy things happen....even have some bark huggers sneak out in peoples fields and plant endangered plants and turn them in.

as far as reverted fields here, they tend to take it easy on farmers and not bust them for tilling reverted wet fields.

that said a fella(rich guy) up the road bought 200 some acres with 150 of it being wet and flooded woods....he clear cut and ditched with no permits and they threw the book at him.

I had nrcs and usda over to look at a possible pond project, I had let the field go fallow and when they didnt want to do a project here one of the fellas hung around late, he told me i might wanna spray and brushhog that field before anyone saw what was growing there....not sure if no net wetland loss was only an objective here or everywhere tho....but they were feds.

I think it all depends on politics.....and how activist the agencies are. One reason Im heading west. :beer:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys must be bored or have way to much on your hands ---

Poor guy is just trying to show us how he was having fun and next thing you know we got a whole soap box convention going on- over nothing-

Great Pictures Hunter---

Get your super swamper's on and lets see the mud fly----- Is that a loader in the back ground on the 3rd from the last picture?? Rescue rig-?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

love the pix... sorry for stealing the thread..... shoulda proly started a new thread... would love to see more pix if you got em tho :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Although its not for me, it probably would of been 40 years ago.

I fall on the side of letting kids have fun.

Nowadays kids go to jail for getting in a little fight at school.

Three of the best friendships I've ever had started out with a punch in the nose :lol: I am talkiing 45 year life long friendships.

Just make sure I never buy a used truck from one of you :beer: .

How the heck do you get the dirt off the bottom of them??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

> Get your super swamper's on and lets see the mud fly----- Is that a loader in the back ground on the 3rd from the last picture?? Rescue rig-?


I have to buy some super swampers yet. I found some to put on there, but I need the money. Nah. The GMC with the boggers is our rescue rig.



> would love to see more pix if you got em tho


I have some more from yesterday I will get up tomorrow.



> Just make sure I never buy a used truck from one of you .
> 
> How the heck do you get the dirt off the bottom of them??


Trust me, all the trucks we have, if something isn't running right, we replace it. We have so many trucks laying around between all the guys that come out that we can just rip parts off some other truck and put them on ours.

Idk. I haven't had a chance to wash my truck yet. put in 50 some odd hours at work last week on spring break, and when I wasn't working I was out there mudding and shooting clay pidgeons.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Should be sometime this week and I'll have some pictures of the Rams out playing in the mud. :beer: Anyone wanna pitch in some gas money to see the pics? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI - if you don't like someone's posts then you can always use the Ignore Feature.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> FYI - if you don't like someone's posts then you can always use the Ignore Feature.


you know i never noticed that until you said something chris


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hass and his lever action .223








hass in water that would be up above my mirrors on my blazer








the mud pit. nick dug it out and its about 4 feet deep in the middle








passenger side mudding








again








my blazer, just got out








ryans stener








through the back window of hass' truck


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

sure looks like you got a great spot!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

wow does that remind me of when I was younger.... I love that s10 pickup tho... :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

35's might be a little big for that blazer. I would stick to 33's if you still have the 4.3.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

the s 10 has 2 names. screaming semen(for when he paints it all white) and the dirka dirka mobile.

im going to put some 31's on there for now. hopefully by this fall ill have a lift and get some 33 in boggers or something. and ya it still has the 4.3


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Unless you want to regear I would strongly suggest waiting on the 33's. Thing will downshift everytime you look at a hill and not have any getty up in the mud. What gears are in it now?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

and if you do regear it I know super swamper used to make a 34-9.5 which is ( I know this is gonna be debated) a better tire for digging in then the 33s and 35s... which I believe unless they make then different now are only offered in the 12.5 wide which might be a little taxing on that 4.3... the wider they are might be more tire than that blazer is gonna handle trying to sling some mud... I used to have 33s on my 70 blazer that I had and they had great stopping power because of the footprint but werent all that great in the mud.... if your staying stock stick with the 31s... probably your best bet... and cheaper if your gonna use your truck for that.... you dont wanna stick more money in than you have to... or unless you break something....


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

im not sure what gears. cuz of money im probably going to stick with the set of 31's from my buddy for 100 bucks. they come with rims, probably just keep them for mudding and the ones i got now for regular driving.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Love the picture of the passenger seat..........bounce dryer sheets and a lighter.........have fun boys!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Love the picture of the passenger seat..........bounce dryer sheets and a lighter.........have fun boys!!!


 :lol: :rollin:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

dont forget the cigarettes.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

going out tomorrow and sunday. will have more pics up sunday night or monday night


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

This is the only pic I have of my truck muddy, I usually go wash it right away.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

cool. i dont wash mine right away. i like it being full of mud.

i didnt get out this weekend. neighbors got pi$$ed off at a party they had on friday and shut it down this weekend. friday hopefully tho


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I dont mind being full of mudd...! But my boss dont want it in his parking lot so I would have to park down the road and walk to work...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chief said:


> Love the picture of the passenger seat..........bounce dryer sheets and a lighter.........have fun boys!!!


Man that is funny right there....nice one Hoffer!

I didn't think people still rocked the dryer sheets nowadays....kids must be paranoid these days. 8) :lol:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

those sheets save lives in the dorms too


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

NightWarrior said:


> I dont mind being full of mudd...! But my boss dont want it in his parking lot so I would have to park down the road and walk to work...


my boss said i had to was it because it was a sore eye in our parking lot at work. he said if i didnt wash it, i wouldnt be able to park there. i told him where to shove it and he didnt say anything after that. i knew he wouldnt do anything because we dont have the staff to fire me. plus im to valuable to be fired seeing as im basically managment.

dryer sheets are amazing.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

so ya. our mudding area is a lake and were not going out for awhile. also i wouldnt be able too. i screwed up my knee really bad and most likely tore my MCL. as long as my knees better by hunting season its aite.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> its aite.


 :-?..............:shake:............... oke:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:-?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseacti ... d=31439638

video from a couple weeks ago. it's nick going through a bunch of stuff. no sound tho

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseacti ... d=31439311

nick going swimming with his truck


----------

